# Navarre pier



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

any reports from navarre?


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

???


----------



## Traxxx (Oct 18, 2011)

No reports means much less angler which means more space to enjoy better fishing. Hahaha! It's a joke but can be true...! 

Just call the pier office instead.


----------



## LiquidFishing (Apr 6, 2016)

Was there today, Reds Reds and more Reds, Hard tails and pin fish were steady. Few kings at the end. Sharks came in late around 9pm. Not to bad. I went home with a 20 inch red, and my buddy went home with a 24 inch red.


----------

